

Ask HN: what is the hardest role to hire for? - AdamJBall

I was just looking to do a quick straw poll in to what positions people are finding it hardest to fill in their company or who would be most desired if you were looking to hire.<p>1. Developer
2. Designer
3. Growth Hacker<p>I know there are plenty of other choices so please leave them in the comments.
======
Peroni
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll](https://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll)

